# Most frequently abused CPT codes



## smclaughlinmd (Oct 6, 2014)

I was hoping to find a list of the most frequently abused procedure codes which occur in a providers office. If anyone knows of any on line courses or any information they can pass on pertaining to abused procedures I would greatly appreciate it.


----------

